
An analysis of clap distribution on Medium - jasonli
https://medium.com/tomyum/how-are-readers-ing-on-medium-7a2196b9675f
======
coldtea
Frankly my dear, I don't give a clap

~~~
jasonli
That's cool too. Enjoy the rest of your day :)

~~~
coldtea
It was a pun on the clap system and "Gone With the Wind".

